# Angeln in Roermond an der Maas



## naish (14. Oktober 2004)

Tach zusammen,

erstmal ahoi bin neu hier.

Suche in Roermond schöne Angelplätze an der Maas, wer kennt welche und was für Fische kann man dort gut fangen ????

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen..

gruss naish#c


----------



## Lachsy (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

hallo erstmal willkommen im board
schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/search.php?searchid=348674

Ich sehe viele Angler an der Schnellfahrstrecke (bei der schleuse) an der Maas sitzen . Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Rapfen, weißfisch kannste in der Maas fangen. Auch Waller sind drin

Ich angler dort vom Boot aus, aber hier sind reichlich user die dir mehr infos dazu geben können


----------



## Jirko (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

hallo naish #h

ein herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard. wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns...

...habe dein anliegen mal in´s forum < was beisst wo PLZ 3+4 > geschubst und hoffe, daß du hier´n büschen input bekommst... drücke alle däumlein #h


----------



## Lachsy (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

@jirko warum nicht in holland-forum???? 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Jirko (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

...eine berechtigte frage lachsy  hab via google nur mal schnell nach roermund & maas gestöbert und da viel der name mönchengladbach... sorry, war wohl ne fehlpeilung ...

...ich kann´s jetzt aber nicht mehr aus diesem forum verbannen... denke thomas wird´s in kürze verschieben. vielen dank für deinen tip lachsy #6 und nochmals sorry #h


----------



## naish (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

hallo erstmal willkommen im board
schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.c...searchid=348674

Ich sehe viele Angler an der Schnellfahrstrecke (bei der schleuse) an der Maas sitzen . Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Rapfen, weißfisch kannste in der Maas fangen. Auch Waller sind drin

Ich angler dort vom Boot aus, aber hier sind reichlich user die dir mehr infos dazu geben können
_________





leider geht der link nicht!? ( 

vom boot aus? kann man dort welche leihen????wäre für reichlich Input über roermond dankbar...


gruss naish


----------



## marca (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

@ Jirko,
das Thema wäre doch besser in "Holland" aufgehoben.
@ naish,
am 14.11. ist in Roermond ein Raubfischtag.
Da ahbe ich auh einen Thread zu aufgemacht.
Schau doch da mal einfach rein.

MfG
marca


----------



## Lachsy (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

boote kannste mieten. Ich weis das es einen in Hatenboer gibt der boote verleit http://www.manfredseidler.de . mit ihm war ich mein erstes mal auf den Massplassen und der Maas unterwegs. Auch im Wessem "de koeweide" kannste boote mieten. Weis nur nicht ob sie zum angeln sind  |kopfkrat 


Wie marca, schon erwähnte gibt es am 14.11 ein Raubfischtag in Roermond. Wir werden warscheinlich auch da sein. Mal sehen wie es dann mit Vertikalangeln aussieht bzw klappt  #h


----------



## schwedi (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Hey Lachsy war auch das erste mal mit dem Seidler unterwegs. War ganz Ok. Nur das 8 Meter Boot zu steuern war im Hafen verdammt schwierig. Nur die Sanitären Anlagen hätten besser sein können. Im Winter nur kalt Wasser aus dem Spülstein brrrrrrrrr.
Fische wurden gute gefangen Zander und Hecht.


----------



## Lachsy (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*



			
				schwedi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Lachsy war auch das erste mal mit dem Seidler unterwegs. War ganz Ok. Nur das 8 Meter Boot zu steuern war im Hafen verdammt schwierig. Nur die Sanitären Anlagen hätten besser sein können. Im Winter nur kalt Wasser aus dem Spülstein brrrrrrrrr.
> Fische wurden gute gefangen Zander und Hecht.



hattes bestimmt sein stahlboot oder? mein freund hatte sich mal das ganz kleine für 2 personen für ein tag ausgeliehn. 
haben im jahr 2002 unser boot in Hatenboer geslippt . Was wir nächstes jahr machen wissen wir noch nicht. Haben die preise für 2005 bekommen von "de koeweide" sind fast 150 € teurer geworden für den liegeplatz.  |gr: 
Leider erlauben die im Hafen "hatenboer" mitlerweile nur slippen von 8-22 Uhr . Ist ja blöd für angler die früh rauswollen. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## seadevil (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Hallo Lachsy,

was soll der Jahresliegeplatz in de Koeweide denn 2005 kosten ?

Ich suche vermutlich ab 2006 ein neues Raubfischgebiet mit einem sicheren Yachthafen. Für 2005 habe ich leider meinen Liegeplatz an der Bijland noch bezahlt und dort ist ein Berufsfischer den dritten Winter in Folge schwer aktiv. Da die Hochwasser auch immer seltener werden habe ich zum Fischbestand langsam grosse Bedenken.

Gruß aus Mülheim#h 
Frank

PS: Kannst Du das Gebiet empfehlen ?


----------



## arsab (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

hallo
wenn du uber die Autobahn Richtung Eindhoven fährst , dann die erste Abfahrt rechts.
Direkt hinter der Brücke. Dann fährts du am Suferstrand vorbei. Der Weg geht zwischen der Maas (Maasplaasen) und dem Julianakanal weiter.Dort kannst du dann die ganze Strecke beangeln. Teils in der Maas , in den angrenzenden Seen mit Verbindung zur Maas( Bagger/Kiesgruben ). Fische = Raub und Weisfisch.
Habe früher mal in der Gegend ( Erkelenz/Gerderath) gewohnt und bin immer dort zum angeln gefahren.

gruß

Arsab


----------



## ANDI1976 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Hallo, bin auch neu kann mich nur schlecht orientieren. Weißt jemand ganz genaue Adresse in Roermond wo ich mit meinem erworbenem Visspass(Im Nimwegen) angeln kann oder darf. Die Adresse am besten für Navigationsystem und mit guten Parkmöglichkeiten am besten direkt am Ufer.


----------



## cappy (2. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit der Dir die Sachen aus dem Auto packt und aufbaut? 

Am Besten Du schaust Dir die Gewässer mal bei GoogleMaps an, da bekommst Du schonmal nen ersten Eindruck. Dann einfach rein ins Auto und nen paar Stellen abfahren, dann solltest Du schon was passendes finden


----------



## theundertaker (2. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Also Cappy, das ist wohl das Mindeste, mal die Angelsachen mit zu tragen...dafür fahren wir doch gerne mit ihm mit....XDXD

Ich werde auch andauernd nach Stellen per PN gefragt...ist ja wohl logisch, dass ich die auf jeden Fall einfach so reinschreibe ;-)

Gruß
TheUnternehmer :-D


----------



## ANDI1976 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Hi war nicht so gemeint. Ich hatte eine Stelle per Zufall gefunden in Velden an der Maas, da konnte ich bis zu 10 Meter ans Ufer ran fahren. Das Problem liegt darin dass ich nicht weiß welche Stellen ich mit meinem Visspass beangeln darf. Aus dem mitgegebenem Buch werde ich nicht schlau, weil alles auf holländisch steht.


----------



## Golo (2. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Also ich weiss, dass man angeblich in maasbracht/Wessem und umgebung recht gut angeln kann... waren da auch schon mim Boot unterwegs, wobei ich leider nicht weiss, wie man an die schönen stellen mit dem auto ran kommt, und ich bin auch absoluter anfänger in sachen Raubfisch angeln und erst recht in der Maas und umgebung, ich angele normalerweise auf Karpfen, seit jahren, und weißfisch, also wäre nett, wenn mir auch einer tipps in sachen raubfisch geben kann, auch vom ufer aus, da ich kein Bock habe immer das Boot einzupacken und aufbauen und nach 2 Tagen wieder abbauen, ist nen 5 m Quiksilver "Schlauchboot" und das zusammenpacken und reinigen ist immer so ne drecksarbeit was sich für 2 tage oder so nicht lohnt... 
Bin also auch wissbegierig

Achja,die "Heftchen" die du dabei bekommen hast andi, die kannst du auch in deutsch bekommen, bei den Poststellen oder dem Angelverein wo du ansässig bist, hab ich auch bekommen... obwohl ich Niederländisch gut (Lesen) kann... einfach mal nachfragen... kost ja nix.. Hast du denn auch die Maasplassen Vergunning? Sonst hol dir die auf jeden Fall auch noch, kost glaube ich 6 Euro im Jahr...


----------



## Jogibär (3. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Hallo zusammen,

die Vispas-Ausgabe für Limburg und die Maasplassenvergunning auf Deutsch hab ich vor einiger Zeit gescannt hier schon mehrfach reingesetzt. Ich hab jetzt leider keine Zeit selbst zu suchen. Schaut einfach mal in meinen artikeln nach oder schickt mir ne PN , dann häng ich sie an die Antwort nochmal dran

Gruß rolf


----------



## ANDI1976 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Hallo Golo, wo angelst du denn auf Karpfen und weißfisch. Ich kenne nur eins was Karpfen angeht. Es gibt Privatteiche wo man viel zahlen muss um da angeln zu können. Wo kann man noch angeln? Irgendwo in NRW


----------



## gimli (6. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Was wohl die wenigsten hier wissen. Zu den Maasplassen gibt es auf meiner HP eine komplette Seite in Deutsch:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm  :m


----------



## ANDI1976 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

hallo, war jemand in velden an der maas angeln. Da sind gute Plätze auch zum parken


----------



## seb505 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

ich breuchte mal bitte die weg beschreibung von der Schnellfahrstrecke (bei der schleuse) an der maas wollte da mal angeln gehen wenn sie mir einer geben könnte währe es echt super nett


----------



## erkajung (6. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Hallo, wo kann man in Roermond an der Maas gut angeln.

Gruß Erkajung


----------



## jogibaer1996 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Hallo Erkajung,
also ich glaube, du machst dir das ein Bischen zu einfach! 
Wohl alle, die erfolgreich an der Maas angeln, haben auch erstmal Stellen gesucht.
Ich war vor einer Woche an der Maas, vorher habenm wir hier nach Stellen gesucht. Dann sind wir dort hin gefahren, haben unser Glück versucht und sind dann später aus verschiedenen Gründen an eine andere Stelle gefahren. 
Also, suchen, suchen, suchen und im zweifelsfalle, wenn dir der Visplanner auch nicht hilft: hinfahren! (da wirst du früher oder später im Zusammenhang der Stellensuche nicht drum rum kommen)
Denn die erfahrenen Maasangler werden dir wohl kaum ne Stelle verraten, denn sonst wäre die Stelle in Zukunft gerammelt voll. Außerdem hat doch jeder sein Gewisses Erfolgsgeheimnis, oder?

Naja, vielleicht findest du ja jemanden der dich mitnimmt.
Viel Glück!

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*



erkajung schrieb:


> Hallo, wo kann man in Roermond an der Maas gut angeln.
> 
> Gruß Erkajung



*f**ast überall wo Wassser ist*
aber z.Z. darfste nicht auf raubfisch angeln , solltest dir das vorher mal durchlesen .
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## erkajung (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Hallo,
kann man dort mit dem Schein von der Post angeln?

Gruß Erkajung


----------



## erkajung (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

DANKE !!!!

Erkajung


----------



## theundertaker (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Wo ist dort? lies doch mal die Seite, die dir der Udo einen Post über dir geschrieben hat...da steht alles drin...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## erkajung (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond an der Maas*

Danke, ich werde mein Glück versuchen.

Gruß Erkajung


----------

